# Es geschah in Palma de Mallorca...



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2005)

...aber was, das darf nicht verraten werden...

Ich danke jedenfalls dem Herrn dafür 
(und bitte bitte bringt es bald offiziell, sonst platze ich noch)


----------



## Reducal (27 September 2005)

Toll, da hätteste Dir den Beitrag auch sparen können. Aber man wird es _dänen_ schon zeigen! :lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2005)

Nein, konnte ich mir nicht sparen, ich brauche diesen Platzhalter für später.


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s13023/48-1.html

Bitte Doppelposting entschuldigen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2005)

Europäischer haftbefehl gegen den erst am 1. August?
Diesen Jahres???
Is ja irre...


> Am 26sten April 2004 eröffnete das Hamburger Gericht ein Untersuchungsverfahren aufgrund von Anzeigen.


Nuja, man kann nur hoffen, dass das Tempo, das von Hamburg an den Tag gelegt wurde, keine Schäden hinterlassen hat 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3655


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2005)

[...] Ooops, das darf man wohl gar nicht, sagte mir grad jemand[...]
Also anders: Kennt jemand die frei verfügbaren Bilder vom Webmastertreff _auf_ Mallorca? Ist da irgendwo die Person drauf, um die es hier geht? Falls das jemand zufällig weiss, bitte PN. Danke.

i.A.
aka


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Oktober 2005)

http://www.abendblatt.de/z/newsticker/message.php?nid=399359

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2005)

> hatte der Mann über zwei Firmen bundesweit Telefonnummern und Adressen von Internet-Benutzern erschlichen und dann rund 200 000 Rechnungen für angebliche Erotik-Dienstleistungen verschickt.


 Hmm. Nach meinen spanischen Infos ging es bei der Festnahme nur um die Fälle von HAS & Digital Web Media - nichts, was davor (in DE oder anderswo) stattfand und nichts was danach stattfand (in DE oder anderswo) und nichts, was so ähnlich stattfand (in DE oder anderswo).
Das würde auch zu Schadenssumme und Rechnungsanzahl passen.
Könnte mir jemand (*per PN*?) schreiben
a) ob das so ist
b) ob es also unpassend ist, die Festnahme hier zu posten:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=123130#123130
c) ob es dann "nur" ungenau ist, die beiden großen Polizeiaktionen in Hamburg als "zu einem Fall gehörig" zu betrachten (wie das national und international häufig getan wird, in Pressemeldungen und Diskussionen "im Biz")
bzw.
d) ob ein Zusammenhang nur noch nicht bewiesen ist vom "mallorcinisch-dänischen" Skandinaviennetzwerk zum "dänischen Skandinaviennetzwerk" [edit:... aber evtl. so deutlich vermutet werden kann, dass in den Medien immer nur die Rede ist von _dem_ Skandinaviennetzwerk und nicht _den_ Netzwerken]

Falls es nämlich anders wäre, wäre es besser und man könnte sich wohl nur dann im sicheren Bewusstsein zurück lehnen, dass man das Ding in Hamburg restlos seziert... So wie ich es lese, geht es aber ausschließlich um den Versand der seltsamen Rechnungen. Das wäre ein sehr entscheidender Unterschied.
Ich hoffe, angesichts der bekannten Probleme, dass dieses mir ungeheuer wichtige posting so in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre ein sehr entscheidender Unterschied.


...den ich auf jedenfall auch weiterhin so beäugen würde, wenn gleich gewisse Parallelen da sind. Nicht jeder Däne ist ein Betrüger aber viele Betrüger sind in Skandinavien!


----------

